# sharptail/sandhill CC hit



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Recieved CC hits today for the sandhill/sharptail tags. Looks like I drew a Sandhill permit and hoping that me and the wife both drew sharptail tags. This would be her first time Hunting Sharptails or any other upland game bird cept for the Turkey we got her this year. I am super stoked to go after my first Sandhill crane.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Congrats! No hits for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. what unite did you draw for ?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats. what unite did you draw for ?


Put in for sandhill in Rich county. Put in for sharptail in Box Elder.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > congrats. what unite did you draw for ?
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Emails just hit my inbox. Unsuccessful for us.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

No tags for me this year.

If anyone draws either crane or sharpies in Cache County, I will be glad to help you out with either info or a place to hunt....if you let me tag along, I may just shoot a bunch of pictures for you as well. The only catch is I won't be able to take you to my spots until the second weekend of the Crane hunt. I will be fishing in Wyoming on the opener. I will still gladly give you info on where to look for hunting opportunities.

[attachment=0:m2semum9]Sandhill sunrise.jpg[/attachment:m2semum9]


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my emails today ....

I drew Sharptail and Sage grouse... No Crane 
Braden drew sharptail and Sandhill Crane.

Hopefully we can repeat some of this.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My wife and I drew sharpie tags, but we were unsuccessful on sage grouse.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I was lucky enough to draw for Sharpies in Cache county. Didn't apply for anything else. 

On a side note, does the DWR publish statistics on the number of applicants vs. number of permits for each area on Sage Grouse and Sharptail? Just wondering.


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Sage grouse in Rich county for me.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

The wife and I pulled the Box Elder Sharp tail tags I was anticipating. This is going to be so fun taking the woman after her first birds. I have a vision of her dropping her first sharptail over a beautiful point from Bronco and hopefully Ruger backing.


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Was able to draw both sage grouse and crane permits for uintah county. This will be my first time pursuing either of those species. Any tips?

Also, for the previous poster that asked about statistics, they are published here: http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/uplandspecies.php The most recent drawing won't be up for awhile but you can view past years.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess this means I missed the deadline...oh well!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Three Parker Mountain sage grouse permits for my family. This will be my oldest boys first year going. I cannot wait to get him on a couple birds.

400bull


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

How does crane taste? I've been trying to convince my dad to apply for a permit, but he says that he would never want to eat one. It sure looks like a fun hunt to try.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> How does crane taste? I've been trying to convince my dad to apply for a permit, but he says that he would never want to eat one. It sure looks like a fun hunt to try.


Some of the best game I have ever eaten. They are called the Ribeye in the sky and certainly do live up to that name!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > How does crane taste? I've been trying to convince my dad to apply for a permit, but he says that he would never want to eat one. It sure looks like a fun hunt to try.
> ...


hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm that make me hungry. I't sucks have to wait for another year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

That looks really good Jeff. The only thing I had ever heard about crane meat is that "you can pound nails with their drumsticks." It sure looks like the rest of them is good though. I might have to put in for that hunt if I can ever find a place to go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Clarq said:


> That looks really good Jeff. The only thing I had ever heard about crane meat is that "you can pound nails with their drumsticks." It sure looks like the rest of them is good though. I might have to put in for that hunt if I can ever find a place to go.


Cranes aren't too hard to figure out and kill. Just figure out where they like to be and their flight paths. Hunting them is alot of fun! You do it once and you will be hooked


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll definitely look into it next year. I've always wondered about that hunt when they fly by in the marsh. Hopefully when the next one flies by I'll have a tag in my pocket and a gun in my hands.  (after waiting 5 years to draw a permit :lol: )


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

BTW, if anyone wants to take a trip up to Idaho, you can buy tags over the counter and can shoot 2 a day. Season limit is 9.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/doc ... dCrane.pdf


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My kids had all the luck this year both of them drew sage hens my wife also drew no luck for me but now I can focus on helping my daughter it is her first bird hunt. 8)


----------

